# Why not 24hrs. light during VEG.



## jdd616 (Nov 16, 2009)

i have tried using 24 hours of light this time around and it seems to shave off weeks im at in 3 weeks were i would be in 8 but is this healthy my plant is strong and healthy beautiful dark green i love to wake up in the morning to see the new growth veging with 2 26watt cfl so whats your guys input? in about a week i will post up some picks of my plant if you guys are interested


----------



## terrorizer805 (Nov 16, 2009)

jdd616 said:


> i have tried using 24 hours of light this time around and it seems to shave off weeks im at in 3 weeks were i would be in 8 but is this healthy my plant is strong and healthy beautiful dark green i love to wake up in the morning to see the new growth veging with 2 26watt cfl so whats your guys input? in about a week i will post up some picks of my plant if you guys are interested


It's personal prefrence IMO, I always veg 24/0 they love it, and they grow really big really fast. I've heard different thing about 24/0 and 18/6 . If it's working for you and you like the way they are growing then stick with it. How about a few pics?


----------



## whiterain (Nov 16, 2009)

i'm personally doing 24 hr light schedule right now on my 5 white widow plants and they are loving...only day 6, but I see growth in periods of like 12 hrs its so fun tow watch. check out my grow in my sig if you're interested...ill stick around to watch yours


----------



## First Time Growin (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes, pictures please!


----------



## mallia420 (Jan 4, 2010)

im not a pro or anything but 24/0 worked great for vegging for me. im in my first grow, have 26 plants about 1-1/2 feet tall all looking nice and bushy.. no nutriets,various sized containers. thats after 1 month of 24/0. my mother plant is a little over 3 feet tall... twice as wide.. and she loves the 24hours of light she gets. If you want advice try what im doing.. 2 months of 24/0,2 weeks of 18/6, then 12/12 till you harvest


----------



## kid cannabis (Jan 4, 2010)

mallia420 said:


> im not a pro or anything but 24/0 worked great for vegging for me. im in my first grow, have 26 plants about 1-1/2 feet tall all looking nice and bushy.. no nutriets,various sized containers. thats after 1 month of 24/0. my mother plant is a little over 3 feet tall... twice as wide.. and she loves the 24hours of light she gets. If you want advice try what im doing.. 2 months of 24/0,2 weeks of 18/6, then 12/12 till you harvest


your probably growing in mg or another soil with nutes already in it if theyve been there for a month. the problem with mg and other similar soils is if the plants burn through the fertilizers already in the soil then youll be faced with the delimma of finding out what your plants need...... 
no plants are healthy for more than a week or 2 after it pops the dirt without ANY nutes. 

not hating just giving you a heads up


----------



## mallia420 (Jan 4, 2010)

Im using just a basic potting soil, seams to be working great... also has a 6 month plant food realease so that should get me through this harvest all right?


----------



## Hobbes (Jan 4, 2010)

.

Root growth is fastest in the dark when the plant isn't focusing it's energy on photosynthesis.

18/6 or 20/4 is great for veg, mimics nature a bit.

.


----------



## dr.skunkfunk (Jan 4, 2010)

two reasons for 18/6 .....

1 economics ......some say it saves money on electricity. but if you are in veg for shorter time then i dont kn ow about that one....

2. Plants have to develop their pre-flowers .... which takes about a week so if your on 18/6 and the put them on 12/12.they already have pre flowers developed so they go straight into bloom.

HOWEVER if you have them on 24 cycle then they take a week to develop the pre flowers so it adds about a week to your bloom... NO BIG thing.

both methods will work just fine....18/6 longer in veg 24 longer in bloom... 

I personally run my 1000 and my 600 in veg on 18/6 but I keep my florescent over clones and little transplants on 24 hours.. 
so that my big lights are off in the day time when it gets hot outside and because the electric guy comes around in the day and i dont want my meter spinning like a top when they read it.
I am 215 legal but still who wants trouble of any kynd..legal or otherwise ...

if i didnt care about high bills and heat i would run 24 hours and then flip em to 18/6 last week of veg and then go to 12/12

in a perfect world...


----------



## kid cannabis (Jan 4, 2010)

it is all veriable thats why most people dislike time released stuff. i mean it can work but it all depends on the plants and the amt of nutes in the potting soil. i mean i wouldnt worry to much now but be ready if they start looking starved during flower. 
another problem with time realeased stuff and typical walmart/non hydro store potting soil: they are usually designed to grow flowers not a consummable plant. they often include products that are difficult to flush. i wouldnt worry too much about it now what is done is done and it shouldnt be bad youll be fine. but i suggest trying to use as much organic as possible.


----------



## peoples805 (Jan 4, 2010)

I was on 24/0 and have been on 18/6 Veging with CFLs and flors , then have hps 150w 18/6 they are begging for 12/12 but i need to finish 4x4 room w 600w HPS


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 4, 2010)

the plants need that dark period, as hobbes points out, for other growth. i say need, i most certainly can't prove that, but from everything i learnt in biology class, and frlom reading the web, the dark cycle is there for a reason.

edit: lookinga round there also seems to be some stuff about plants having body clocks and the stomata's closing after a certain period regardless of the light being on or off

edit:



> Their stomatic gas exchange occurs during the dark period and while they may induce this behavior during constant light anyhow, there is something they can NOT do in 24 hour light:
> 
> Their "dark" reactions!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## jumboSWISHER (Jan 4, 2010)

yea iv heard that weather the light is on 24 hours or not they will stop photocynthasis (cant spell) for a few hours to grow roots, im no pro or any thing. just what iv read
i have a 9 day old seedling that wus 24/0 growing probly an inch a day. i switched to 20/4 cuz i put clones in my vegg box and it slowed dramaticly. maybe cuz its growing more roots instead of foliage?? idk lol personally i like 24/0


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 4, 2010)

well if the dark period is responsible for root growth, then i will take 18/6 any day. no point having a tall plant if it's gonna have a crappy root system and pull itself out of the soil as it topples over  probably being a bit OTT there, but i know i'll take a healthy root mass happily


----------



## mallia420 (Jan 4, 2010)

im going to start a thread. show you guys my 24/0s


----------



## NEEDforSpeed (Jan 4, 2010)

mallia420 said:


> im going to start a thread. show you guys my 24/0s


Seems a lot of folks run 24 hrs during veg

Look forward to the thread


----------



## CAashtree (Jan 4, 2010)

i have always done fresh cuttings, mothers and vegging plants in the same area, under 24/0 flourescents, and have noticed the extra week. no big deal if you are expecting it. 
but lately for my plants sakes, the more i think about it, the more guilt i feel for running 24/0. im pretty sure some aspect of my growth would be negatively affected if the sun was up 24/7/365, so i feel i should at least give the girls a little nap. does anybody reading know how much per week you can cut your daylength without triggering flowering? id like to end up at 20/4 i think. tried starting my own thread but no one seems to want to touch it there...


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 4, 2010)

I've been growing for years and always veg at 24.


----------



## crackerboy (Jan 4, 2010)

I use 18/6 and I notice that I get some growth spurts during lights out.


----------



## seasmoke (Jan 5, 2010)

I do 24-0 and I have plenty of roots when I transplant...sort-of. I still have problems with spin-out, but as far as seedlings and cloning, they above all need to root, and they do even under 24-0. Would the roots be "BETTER" under 18-6? I don't know...I DO know that theres room there to grow them...the roots collect along the bottom and sides of the pot, but hardly any roots IN the soil itself....

I'm not changing my light schedule but I will get some Griffins spinout, or the like and see if it makes a difference.


A suggestion if I may....could one of you 18-6 growers take one of your plants(male of course), and saw through the soil vertically, right beside the stalk, to the bottom, exposing the rootball and take a picture and post it for comparison to one done with 24-0 schedule? I would but am not on that schedule. This may help answer the delema.


----------



## MoN3yb4Gs (Jan 6, 2010)

simple.... 
stress...
would you want to never sleep? 
which temp are you most comfortable at?
keep it simple...


----------



## kid cannabis (Jan 6, 2010)

no but i would eat none stop if i could.

if i ate 24/0 id be bigger than if i ate 18/6. i might be dead though if i ate at the rate i eat meals.

but if i ate somewhat slower id constantly take in energy and that would store as fat making me absolutely MASSIVE. i like 24/0 during their adolesense then 20/4 at 5-6 in then 18/6 at 7-8 then i top to like 5-6 then go 12/12

it works for me and if 18/6 or 24/0 the whole way works for you thats cool


----------



## Acuity (Jan 6, 2010)

Cannabis clearly doesn't 'need' a dark period during vegetative growth or else there would not be so many successful grows using a 24/0 photoperiod. However as moneybags points out there is a role for stress here...

The *dark period* is used to *maintain* the plant's *cirrcadian rhythm*, it's *biological clock* as it were. Plants *need/want* to know that they are going from* one day to the next* for a lot of *physiological reasons* [I studied this at MSc level you can trust me on this]. In simple terms there are probably *no* subspp of Cannabis that do not get a dark period in any 24 hours and so I always give them at least 2 hours dark in any 24 whilst vegetating.

Incidentally; the* 'dark reaction'* is *not reliant on dark* - it is *now known as the 'light independent'* reaction because it is simply that, it occurs whether light is present or not and as such you do not need to put plants in the dark to have this 'dark reaction' take place [If you did then no one would run 24/0 as they'd die extrememly quickly].


----------



## kid cannabis (Jan 6, 2010)

good educated answer there my friend. ill consider the 2 hours but idk i like the boost plants receive from the shortening of the light cycle 
i guess i could try 22/2 , 20/4 , and 18/6 though


----------



## Acuity (Jan 6, 2010)

Indeed, they don't need it but science would suggest no dark cycle is a stress and Uncle Ben recommends a dark period in his pointers thread within this forum [I hadn't even finished high school when I was reading Uncle Bens advice on Overgrow - he knows his stuff].


----------



## kid cannabis (Jan 6, 2010)

haha yeah man i turned 20 3 months ago i started growing when i was thirteen just throwing some bagseed in paper towels and planting em hahaha never expected bud just wanted to see some plants
ended up planting 30+ germinated seeds only harvested 3 plants but got 6 oz not too much but it had me hooked been in love ever since

one thing ive learned is everythings worth listening to and but maybe only 5 percent is viable and worth adhering to hahaha


----------



## Acuity (Jan 6, 2010)

kid cannabis said:


> one thing ive learned is everythings worth listening to and but maybe only 5 percent is viable and worth adhering to hahaha



Probably the most simple but profound principle in growing.


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 6, 2010)

ATP or Adenosine Triphosphate, a key regulator for the Photosynthetic
process and main energy-transfer molecule in the cell
is only created in the off-cycle... When your plant is working on
what is called "cellular respiration." It is a light independent reaction
meaning it happens at night when the plant isn't burning energy on other
reactions..... Yes light INdependent reactions can occur whether light is 
present or not, but the reactions take place more efficiently when there
aren't other obstacles, and the plant will do them more efficiently
during the period it has evolved to do them... the Dark period

It's not as if your plant is only processing the foods you give it during
the On Cycle... Your plant has important tasks it must do during the off
cycle..

But yea sure, all these closet horticulturalists seem to know 
how a plants metabolism and their physiology works better than
Melvin Calvin..... So go ahead and veg for 24 hours a day


----------



## Acuity (Jan 6, 2010)

You kind of got most of that wrong tbh Shrubs 

Hope I can help out a bit more...



> ATP or Adenosine Triphosphate, a key regulator for the Photosynthetic
> process and main energy-transfer molecule in the cell is only created in the off-cycle... *This is incorrect.
> 
> *When your plant is working on
> ...


----------



## stumps (Jan 6, 2010)

I figure the plant gets to work hard for the first 4-6 weeks. then it gets 12hr of sleep the rest of it's life.


----------



## sagensour (Jan 6, 2010)

I get confused just thinking about this shit. I look at it like this though, mother nature always knows best. The moon is always out at night and where Im at its bright as fuck. Whether or not U have a light around you, you still are always able to see quite a bit at night. Put two and two together , the plants dont have to have COMPLETE darkness durring veg or bloom. I believe that if we give complete darkness(12/12 or 18/6) we only supercharge the results. I try to mimic nature as much as possible, so I do veg at 18/6. Complete darkness on 12/12 and 18/6.


----------



## Acuity (Jan 6, 2010)

Trying to mimic nature is usually best, the reason why plants aren't fazed by moonlight is because light in this particular instance is received by phytochrome receptor that responds to the ratios of red/far red light. I doubt it would matter how bright the moon was the plants wouldn't mind since the spectrum of light is important more than the total irradiance of it.


----------



## abe23 (Jan 10, 2010)

I've weighed the pros and cons of 24/0 and the reason I've stuck with it is the shorter internodes compared with 18/6. I know that having a few hours of darkness would probably be good for my plants but with around 2.5-3 feet of vertical space I could only grow the shortest indicas with anything less than 24/0...


----------



## J.cun.Shallow (Mar 15, 2010)

This got me thinking of light rails where the plants will momentarily be in dimmed light, surely this would mean that the plants would have some time todo there dark thing. Or does the darkness have to be for a longer period of time and (or) be completely dark


----------



## sixstring2112 (Mar 16, 2010)

J.cun.Shallow said:


> This got me thinking of light rails where the plants will momentarily be in dimmed light, surely this would mean that the plants would have some time todo there dark thing. Or does the darkness have to be for a longer period of time and (or) be completely dark


 good question, but i think with a rail they still get a good amount of light when its at the other end of the rail. unless you use a 30 foot rail


----------



## JeffersonBud (Mar 16, 2010)

18/6 It saves on electricity. The plants naturally go into sleep mode even on a 24/0 time. The rest allows for faster root growth and healthier plants. We all know more roots = a better plant! So if the plant naturally sleeps and absorbed little to no light @ that time, you might as well turn off the light.

my .02


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 16, 2010)

seasmoke said:


> A suggestion if I may....could one of you 18-6 growers take one of your plants(male of course), and saw through the soil vertically, .....


Photo #10 should do it. 

*https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/9114-spin-out-chemical-root-pruning.html*

As I've told every new crop of newbies that drums up this timeless debate for the last 10 years, plants do better with a rest. This 24/0 thingie is symbolic of the (feel-good) need for growers to push their plants (and usually end up screwing up the results compared to others that follow normal plant culture.) More light, more nutes, more water, etc. DOES NOT guarantee better results, it actually works against the grower. You need to find out your garden's light saturation point and go from there. If you don't understand the concept of light saturation, then you're pissin' up a rope no matter what photoperiod you use.

*Male at 4 weeks veg using 20/4:

*


----------



## geddylee.2112 (Mar 16, 2010)

UB is the man, I concur! A friend of mine ran this experiment and the plant that had 18/6 veg looked much healthier. Just like us, your plants to "breathe" and they do that mostly after the lights go out. Ever walk into a grow room after the lights have been on all day? About 15 minutes after the lights are off, you can actually smell the transpiration taking place. That's what you want.


----------



## cannabluntcies (Mar 16, 2010)

There's a lot of conflicting information on this root growth in the dark concept. Side by side tests I have pulled up show this is not the case. The only relevance I conclude is growth rate, amount of stretch, and the plants haste to jump into flower. 

I take visual representations more seriously than what some proclaimed master grower says any day.


----------



## grow space (Mar 16, 2010)

yeah..plants breath O2 in the night and its a good thing...



But i saw a thread once.The grower did experiments on light schedules, and he confirmed that the best veg schedule was the 20-4 one...it was on another community and based on his post and rep i believed him..i did my first grow with 20-4 schedule and i was pleased..but if an electricity is an issue then 18-6 is the way to go


----------



## wakebakeworksleep (Nov 15, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> Photo #10 should do it.
> 
> *https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/9114-spin-out-chemical-root-pruning.html*
> 
> ...


Your root ridden clump is hardly proof that 20/4 or 18/6 works better than 24/0. We could pull out one plant each from 100 random grower's at 4 weeks and if they all did 20/4 each plant from each grower would have a different mass amount of roots. This pic just shows us you know how to grow in veg, it DOES NOT show us that 20/4 is better than 24/0. The ONLY benefit of using a light cycle other than 24/0 is to save on electricity.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 16, 2011)

wakebakeworksleep said:


> Your root ridden clump is hardly proof that 20/4 or 18/6 works better than 24/0. We could pull out one plant each from 100 random grower's at 4 weeks and if they all did 20/4 each plant from each grower would have a different mass amount of roots. This pic just shows us you know how to grow in veg, it DOES NOT show us that 20/4 is better than 24/0. The ONLY benefit of using a light cycle other than 24/0 is to save on electricity.


 Read the thread. Having said that, that is a pretty damn robust root system for less than 4 wks. veg. A lot happens regarding plant processes during a rest period.

Gonna give you some friendly advice. Don't come in here as the typical low post count, smart ass, swingin' dick, know-it-all noob. Try some humility as it's obvious you don't have basic horticulture down pat --> https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/477382-16-day-seedlings-not-looking.html#post6474830 For 16 day old seedlings, those plants look like crap and are never gonna amount to beans. Once stunted like that, it's hard to recover if ever. Curious, are they even alive anymore? 

UB


----------



## Hotwired (Nov 17, 2011)

I tried every light method out there. I even experimented with clones off the same plant. I used 3 methods of lighting and a 4 week veg cycle. 24/0, 20/4 and 18/6. 

The plants on 24/0 were slightly shorter with slightly closer nodes. The down side is that they looked much more "tired" than the others and took longer to flower. 

The other two lighting cycles were very close to each other in size and shape. They were slightly taller than the 24/0 but they looked way more robust than the others.

I then said fuck this bullshit and went with a 16/8 light cycle for economic reasons. My plants love it. They may be an inch or 2 taller than the other cycles but they are healthy and beautiful. Plus I save 33% on electric compared to 24/0 light cycle users.

For those that want to save some money go for it. The difference is negligible in the output of each plant. Some clones do grow better than others but the numbers didn't lie in the end. 

The 24/0 plants averaged 2.62 ounces per plant but took a week longer. The 20/4 plants averaged 2.6 and the 18/6 averaged 2.59.

The same clones on my 16/8 schedule average 2.58 ounces per plant. Less electric use is for me any day


----------



## 420johnny (Nov 18, 2011)

Plants also stretch during their lights out period trying to find light.


----------



## mccumcumber (Nov 18, 2011)

Hope this helps:
http://www.ehow.com/about_6535863_definition-plant-light-saturation.html

Edit: With a basic understanding of the compensation point, saturation point, and photosynthesis you can probably see why a plant would need some "down time." Sure, 24 hrs of straight veg works... and I hear that argument a lot: "It works, fuck you!" What that crowd seems to be missing is that we're growing fucking weeds. You know, that thing that grows in nature if you just leave it the fuck alone. It's amazing how people don't seem to understand that most things will "work." That doesn't mean that they're working well.


----------



## 420johnny (Nov 18, 2011)

I suggest people read this thread.

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/24703-its-all-bullsh-t.html


----------



## Ken3531 (Nov 18, 2011)

lol yea its called "stretch." good I suppose if you scrog but otherwise, you dont want stretchy plants.


----------



## mccumcumber (Nov 18, 2011)

Great article 420johnny! I remember stumbling upon that article when I first started this flower growing business two years ago and it was extremely helpful for me!


----------



## 420johnny (Nov 18, 2011)

mccumcumber said:


> Great article 420johnny! I remember stumbling upon that article when I first started this flower growing business two years ago and it was extremely helpful for me!


Well it's a bloody weed. I've had it before where i've thrown seeds in the garden to find a plant a few weeks later (during hot and dry summer) that is looking nice and green and healthy. And the best part is it is just sitting in plain old nutrient derived sand.

Now a mate who has studied horticulture would recommend 18/6 light or even 20/4 light. But i mean do what works for you, if you ask me, throwing some seeds in sand has produced bud before just the yield is not as good as using good organic soil, the point is it'll work. 

I'm sick of seeing over zealous growers who over fertilize their plants if anything i under fertilize when on a new strain (of any plant im talking about here) then i quickly bump it up if i see deficiencies with foliar sprays , etc. I get better tasting tomatoes for it too by using the right amount of fertilizers. 

My soil mix for good quality plant growth of almost any plant:

four bags of high quality potting mix with no fertilizers added 
two bags of mushroom compost
two bags of cow shit
two bags of chicken shit
few handfuls of blood n bone
some dynamic lifter

I'm not saying to use it at all, use what works for you, this is what works for me. 

I vary the mix depending on what is being grown , sometimes i remove the cow crap as that sometimes is too much for certain plants.

EDIT; if you guys want even better success then SETUP A WORM FARM, buy those packs of 1000 starter worms then feed it all the food scraps then collect the worm castings and juice. Mix this into your soil


----------



## FootClan (Nov 19, 2011)

mallia420 said:


> Im using just a basic potting soil, seams to be working great... also has a 6 month plant food realease so that should get me through this harvest all right?


nothing has a 6 month release or atleast nothing ive seen in a POT...lol


----------



## stumps (Nov 19, 2011)

FootClan said:


> nothing has a 6 month release or atleast nothing ive seen in a POT...lol


I don't know supersoil will do it if you set it up right.


----------



## smokebros (Nov 19, 2011)

TLDR the thread. I suggest 18/6 over 24/0 for a few couple reasons

Less electricity and more simulation of nature (e.g. dark period). 24/0 just isn't necessary... It's not bad, I just don't prefer it.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Nov 20, 2011)

1 - 24/0 does work for veg and some plants grow faster depending on the light your using over 18/6
2 - People use 18/6 to keep the cost of their veg room down but some people don't care that it cost them a little more.
3 - If you don't have the ability to wait for the light to come on and or want to be able to pop in and out of your veg room 24/0 might be best.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 20, 2011)

FootClan said:


> nothing has a 6 month release or atleast nothing ive seen in a POT...lol


I use a 18-4-9 with micros, 12 month release. Same type product as Osmocote.


----------



## PetFlora (Nov 20, 2011)

Since electricity is getting more expensive, consider getting a HO T5 (8 bulb= 432 watts). I have a Quantum Bad Boy. It has 2 o/o switches AND I can run 2 bulbs at a time: 2 is all you need during early veg/clone. As the plants develop I can increase number of bulbs 2 at a time.


----------



## FootClan (Nov 20, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> I use a 18-4-9 with micros, 12 month release. Same type product as Osmocote.


wow so you have soil in a pot that lasts 12 MONTHS with adding NOTHING just plain ph water for 12 months huh?? lol what size pot is this and where can i find soil that will not need anything and sustain growth for 12 MONTHS in a 5 gallon pot??? id love to know because you must have some magic mix that we all need to know about....


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 21, 2011)

FootClan said:


> wow so you have soil in a pot that lasts 12 MONTHS with adding NOTHING just plain ph water for 12 months huh?? lol


Yep (LOL)

Like I said, it's an encapsulated food, like Osmocote. Google 'polyon'.


----------



## 420johnny (Nov 21, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> Yep (LOL)
> 
> Like I said, it's an encapsulated food, like Osmocote. Google 'polyon'.


I know what you are talking about, this slow release food is OK but it does wear out quite fast when i.e a fast growing plant such as a tomato plant for all intensive purposes takes all the nutrients up. 

I've grown in soil that is just compost before and the results have been absolutely amazing.


----------



## Hotwired (Nov 21, 2011)

back on topic

go talk about soil in another thread.

16/8 for moms, clones and veg cycles.

UB should know better


----------



## stumps (Nov 21, 2011)

what a ass hat.


----------



## FootClan (Nov 21, 2011)

420johnny said:


> I know what you are talking about, this slow release food is OK but it does wear out quite fast when i.e a fast growing plant such as a tomato plant for all intensive purposes takes all the nutrients up.
> 
> I've grown in soil that is just compost before and the results have been absolutely amazing.


ok i read it.....interesting stuff..........so you use it for Cannibas or just your lawn?? vegggies?? the site seemed to be pushing it for lawns what about other applications....... sorry hotwired lol........24 vs 18 ... really?? still depating this over disscussed topic like its new?? who cares about 24 vs 18 you guys are talking about it like its ground breaking stuff this is old news....however this Polypon time realease stuff is way more interesting.....


----------



## Hotwired (Nov 21, 2011)

stumps said:


> what a ass hat.


Try using the proper method to make a sentence. You can't use the word "a" before a vowel. You must use "an" when describing or pointing to a noun in a sentence that uses a vowel in its first letter.

Your sentence would be much more presentable if you used your word choices correctly.

"What *an* ass hat", is the proper way to make your statement.

I hope you have learned something today and I have a gold star to put on your shoulder so you can show mommy.

Now let's get back on topic


----------



## Hotwired (Nov 21, 2011)

FootClan said:


> ok i read it.....interesting stuff..........so you use it for Cannibas or just your lawn?? vegggies?? the site seemed to be pushing it for lawns what about other applications....... sorry hotwired lol........24 vs 18 ... really?? still depating this over disscussed topic like its new?? who cares about 24 vs 18 you guys are talking about it like its ground breaking stuff this is old news....however this Polypon time realease stuff is way more interesting.....


Don't listen to UB. He's just a lazy ass and his pot tastes like hay


----------



## stumps (Nov 23, 2011)

What an ass hat. Hope that clears things up.


----------



## Hotwired (Nov 24, 2011)

stumps said:


> What an ass hat. Hope that clears things up.


I was right. Even monkeys can learn to spell if you explain the right way to do it. Here is a special smiley just for you


----------



## stumps (Nov 24, 2011)

lol The smiley was a nice touch.


----------



## Tmac4302 (Nov 24, 2011)

I like to veg for 24/0 for the first 2 weeks, 20/4 for the 3rd week, and 18/6 for the 4th week. Then I flip them to 12/12. Kinda mimics nature and the girls seem to love it.


----------



## Hotwired (Nov 24, 2011)

kinda mimics nature? 

Seems to me like you start your first week of veg on Mercury for the 24/0. Then you move on to Venus for the second week and 20/4. Then on to the northern summertime latitudes of planet Earth for the third week of veg.

That's a lot of travel time to mimic nature. Good luck


----------

